# Vape Stores near me



## Zakariyya (11/7/17)

Hello 

I recently moved to cape town, Woodstock area and I am looking for Vape Stores within a 5km radius does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Silver (11/7/17)

Hi @Zakariyya 
You can try VapeMob in Long street in town
@RevnLucky7 

Otherwise, a bit further in Claremont there is Vape Empire @Yusuf Cape Vaper 
and in Plumstead there is Vape Cartel @capetocuba

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (11/7/17)

Zakariyya said:


> Hello
> 
> I recently moved to cape town, Woodstock area and I am looking for Vape Stores within a 5km radius does anyone have any suggestions?


Hi @Zakariyya and welcome to Cape Town! 
Our store is based in Plumstead, which is about 15km from you. We do have a vast range of more than 180 different flavours of eliquid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brentg (16/7/17)

Hi @Zakariyya 

Welcome to the most beautiful city 

We are an online store in Goodwood close to Woodstock about 5min on the N1 with no traffic. Alternatively we also have same day courier delivery on orders. 

Check us out at www.vapeville.co.za 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

